# Who eats the rind on brie cheese?



## Jeekinz (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't,  weird texture.


----------



## Russellkhan (Sep 30, 2008)

I do. The flavor balances with the cheese itself nicely.


----------



## QSis (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, I do.  Mostly.

Lee


----------



## miniman (Sep 30, 2008)

I do - it slightly spreads and mingles with the main part - nice.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 30, 2008)

Sometime I do and sometimes I don't


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 30, 2008)

I usually don't eat the rind.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 30, 2008)

never tried it but im willing too.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 30, 2008)

I love the difference in texture.


----------



## luvs (Sep 30, 2008)

ocassionally


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 30, 2008)

I happily donate my lifetime allotment of brie to whomever wants it.
I love cheese, but brie is just boring. 
When I do eat it, I tend to eat the rind too, however.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 30, 2008)

_I love Brie cheese melted on warm French baguette slices with a glass of port wine. OMG.  Sometimes I eat part of the rind. _


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 30, 2008)

Always!  I love the contrast with the creamy interior, as well as the earthier, more "mushroomy" flavor it adds.


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yup!

AC


----------



## Russellkhan (Sep 30, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> I happily donate my lifetime allotment of brie to whomever wants it.
> I love cheese, but brie is just boring.
> When I do eat it, I tend to eat the rind too, however.



Many people serve cheeses too cold. Brie is one cheese that really suffers when served that way. If you know you've tried it at proper temperature and found it boring, then that's just the way it is for you. But if you're not sure, make an effort to try some brie at room temp or higher (baked brie is super tasty).

Oh, and eat the rind right along with it - it's part of what makes the full flavor ;-)


----------



## miniman (Sep 30, 2008)

Brie is like a lot of other cheeses - you get good ones and bad ones. The store pre packaged variety is nearly always underripe and with little flavour. Q room temperature ripe brie chese is delicious.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 30, 2008)

Me no like-y the rind-ey.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 30, 2008)

no, but then i only have it about once a year.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 30, 2008)

I do. We rarely get really fine Brie in this country anymore. Most is double and tripple cream, very thick and firm. Single cream fully ripe is runny and a little high...quite good, but not to many people's likings so rarely gotten.  A mushroom brie or a baked brie with pesto are both really trasty, even with the more neutral heqvier cream versions.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 30, 2008)

I eat the rind only if it is fresh meaning pure white no tinges of yellow or brown by then it has an ammonia smell yuck. I can't get good brie here as the turn over is slow so it gets old. When I'm in a town where people buy a lot good cheese the brie is wonderful. In fact the best brie I have ever had( a big wheel) was so fresh that that when you cut a piece with in a couple of days the white mold grew back onto the cut piece. If brie has even the slightest hint of ammonia smell I really don't want it.


----------



## shannon in KS (Sep 30, 2008)

erggggh patooey! I do not like the taste, and further the texture. I absolutely love brie, but not the outside!  too.... can't even describe the taste, just not pleasant to me.  I am not unwilling to try different ones, but it has been my experience with several it is a no-go!


----------



## africhef (Oct 1, 2008)

love the rind


----------



## Bilby (Oct 1, 2008)

Depends on the brie and how bothered I am with taking it off as well as where I am. I would always eat it in a restaurant but at home may be more picky. Don't like it when it is a bit chalky to the taste.


----------



## JMediger (Oct 1, 2008)

We do ... love it warmed with roasted red peppers and roasted garlic.


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 1, 2008)

I do!....fortunate enough here in Toronto to have many cheese places nearby. There are 2 cheese only shops close by and thats where I shop mostly. Try it warmed with some red pepper jelly sloshed on the top.....to die for!!!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 1, 2008)

JMediger said:


> We do ... love it warmed with roasted red peppers and roasted garlic.


 
Me too, with Stoneground wheat crackers.


----------

